# Huh?



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

YouTube - Some one in this forum is a troll!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

One of the videos suggested there:

YouTube - Dramatic Look Bond Remix

Oh, cool. Better than James Bond is MJ :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsAiS9vNid0&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2010)

Was this in reference to an actual member here? or to another thread?


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

Seriously? It was "Just for Fun", it's not in reference to anyone, I guess maybe who ever made it might have been calling someone a troll?

Daniel I like that thriller one. lol


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk - Windows Edition
YouTube - Drama Prairie Dog - 80's Remix
YouTube - Darthmatic Chipmunk
YouTube - Dramatic Prairie Dog Flirt Scare
YouTube - Dr. Evil Dramatic Chipmunk


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 8, 2010)

lolz!

Hey love your Avatar STP! very ninja'ry!


----------



## Domo (Jan 12, 2010)

This one is pretty good too 

YouTube - Dramatic Cat


----------

